# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Hồ hoa súng đẹp như tranh ở Udon Thani, Thái Lan - Du lịch Thái Lan

## hangnt

*Từ tháng 11 đến tháng 3 hằng năm là mùa hoa súng nở rộ ở Talay Bua Daeng, một hồ rộng ở vùng Udon Thani, đông bắc Thái Lan.* 

Kể từ lần ghé Udon vội vàng cách đây mấy năm sau khi đi từ Lào sang, ấn tượng về một Udon Thani yên bình, chi phí rẻ khiến tôi âm thầm tìm vé rẻ để rồi một lần nữa ghé thăm thành phố dễ thương hiền hòa này. Udon có thể với người khác là không có gì, nó chẳng nằm trong list 10 điểm hay 20 nơi phải đi phải đến này nọ... nhưng với tôi, Udon rất dễ thương, Udon rất yên bình không chút xô bồ và chắc chắn tôi sẽ quay lại đây thêm nữa. 

Udon Thani đi khá dễ, có thể đi xe từ Vientiane (Lào) qua rất gần hoặc từ Bangkok đi xe khách, tàu hỏa hay máy bay. Xe đêm ở Thái dịch vụ rất tốt và cho ăn như đi máy bay vậy. Đi máy bay thì hết một tiếng. Airasia, Nok Air, Bangkok Airways, Lion Thai... đều có đường bay từ Bangkok đến Udon nhiều chuyến mỗi ngày. Tốt nhất nên phối hợp đi Vientiane, Vang Viêng và Udon luôn khá tiện.



Hãy thuê một chiếc thuyền đi trên hồ để tận hưởng hết vẻ đẹp của nơi đây.
Hồ hoa súng Talay Bua Daeng, cách thành phố Udon Thani khoảng 60 km, không khó đi tuy nhiên hiện tại không có xe bus đến thẳng chỗ này mà chỉ có đến trạm bus ngoài quốc lộ rồi từ đó phải tự thuê xe hay tìm cách nào đó để vào. Cách duy nhất dễ dàng cho du khách đó là thuê taxi đi bao chuyến từ Udon Thani, sẽ rất có lợi nếu đi nhóm 3-4 người. Hoặc nếu có sức khoẻ và muốn thử cảm giác chạy xe máy trái đường thì dò đường bằng Google map để tới đây. Đường sá ở Thái nói chung đều tốt và xe cộ chạy trật tự nghiêm chỉnh nên cũng không mấy khó khăn.

Hồ hoa súng mênh mông nhưng mọi thứ diễn ra rất quy củ. Xe máy thì để đó không ai lấy, quầy bán vé cho du khách thuê xuồng đi ngắm hoa thì sát bên hồ. Giá thuê 300 đến 500 baht tuỳ loại. Du khách có thể chọn lựa xuồng không mái che hoặc có mái che cũng như lựa chọn loại đi ngắn hay dài. 

Hình ảnh chụp lại đã đẹp như vậy, nhưng ở ngoài còn đẹp hơn nữa. Ống kính của máy chụp hình chẳng thể nào ghi hết lại được cảnh mênh mông của hồ súng. Hình ảnh bạn thấy sẽ chẳng chứa đựng được cái cảm giác ngồi trên xuồng giữa hồ nước mát lạnh, không khí ban mai trong lành và quanh mình ngập trong màu đỏ hồng của hoa súng tuyệt đẹp đang nở bung mình chào đón những tia nắng mai ươm vàng đang tung tăng nhảy nhót trên mặt hồ. Hoa súng chỉ nở tung vào buổi sáng sau đó khi mặt trời lên cao hoa sẽ tự khép lại vậy nên nhớ sắp xếp thời gian dậy sớm để ngắm những cánh hoa bung xoè vào sớm sáng ban mai... Chắc chắn bạn sẽ ngất ngây, thích thú lắm.


Không đông đúc xô bồ, không hàng quán lộn xộn, dù mỗi ngày có rất đông du khách mà đa số là người Thái đến đây nhưng tất cả đều gọn gàng, sạch sẽ và không hề nghe to tiếng ồn ào. Những quán hàng nho nhỏ gần hồ rất trật tự và chẳng ai chèo kéo mời mọc... Mọi thứ đều diễn ra như cuộc sống bình thường theo cung cách của người Thái thân thiện, đáng yêu.

Ngồi xuồng đi trên hồ ngắm hoa súng, tôi có cảm giác gì đó như lúc đi cả ngày trên hồ Inle ở Myanmar. Tuy hồ này nhỏ hơn, ít cảnh đẹp hơn nhưng cảm giác mát mẻ, yên bình và nhẹ nhàng cũng không thua kém. Bác lái xuồng và tôi dù bất đồng ngôn ngữ nhưng với cử chỉ, với ánh mắt chúng tôi vẫn hiểu ý nhau để rồi bác dừng những nơi tôi thích, bỏ qua những nơi có nhiều xuồng dừng. Tất cả đã làm cho buổi sáng đi ngắm hoa súng hôm ấy trở nên tuyệt vời và hình ảnh đất nước con người xứ sở nụ cười càng in đậm và gây cảm tình hơn trong tôi.

*Ở Udon đồ ăn ngon, rẻ và chợ đêm vui vẻ*

Udon Thani không nằm trong danh sách các điểm đến được du khách bình chọn trên các website tạp chí này nọ. Tuy nhiên mỗi người sẽ có những cảm nhận khác nhau khi đến những vùng đất khác nhau... Và với tôi, thành phố quê quê này gây cảm tình cho tôi rất nhiều và khoái nhất là đồ ăn ngon nhưng giá cả rẻ ở đây.



Bữa ăn đậm chất Thái ở Udon Thani.
Phải công nhận người Thái ăn hàng nhiều thật. Bằng chứng là quán ăn hàng uống có mặt khắp mọi nơi. Nhất là các khu chợ đêm thì hàng ăn đã chiếm phân nửa. Người Thái làm biếng nấu ăn ở nhà và hay đi ăn quán hoặc ra quán ra chợ mua đồ ăn làm sẵn về nhà ăn. Ở Udon Thani, khu chợ đêm hàng ăn dài tít tắp. Som tam (gỏi đu đủ) nghe nói là vùng này ngon nhất và đúng như vậy. Ăn quán nào cũng ngon cũng rẻ và do tôi ghiền mắm nêm quê nhà Đà Nẵng nên qua đây món som tam ăn với mắm nêm và bún tươi trúng ngay ý tôi. Tôi ăn rất nhiều lần món này nhưng ăn lần này ở Udon thấy thật sự là ngon đỉnh. Som tam mắm nêm hầu như ngày nào tôi cũng ăn một hay lần là ít. Chua cay mặn ngọt có đủ trong dĩa som tam ăn vào phải nói là khó quên. Ngoài ra, cơm chiên, cá nướng muối, pad Thai, tomyam, lẩu đủ thứ mà người Thái gọi là " chùm chim" món nào cũng ngon và rẻ. 

Udon không có điểm tham quan gì nên suốt ngày tôi tập trung chuyên môn: uống cà phê, đi ăn vặt rồi đi massage chân. Ở Udon có con phố massage dài ngoằng nằm bên con đường sát hồ Udon với mấy chục tiệm massage nằm san sát nhau. Dân Udon thích massage thì phải. Tôi để ý thấy họ đi tập thể dục, đạp xe xong là ghé massage... rồi cả ngày đều vậy, tiệm san sát nhưng khách vẫn ra vào. Ở đây không có nhiều du khách mà đa số là dân bản địa nên có vẻ như họ biết nhau và là khách quen của các tiệm massage rất vui.

Udon nho nhỏ nhưng có khu chợ đêm UD Town dễ thương mở cửa hàng đêm với nhiều hàng quán từ quần áo giày dép đến cafe, tiệm ăn nhưng khá nhộn nhịp nhưng yên ắng nhẹ nhàng. Chợ đêm đông vui, quá trời đồ ăn nhìn vừa bắt mắt vừa ăn ngon giá cả lại phải chăng bảo đảm đi là phải ăn dù lo sợ béo. Mặc kệ, cứ ăn cho đã, ẩm thực địa phương cũng là sản phẩm du lịch mà, không ngắm cảnh thì ăn ngon. Ăn xong đi dạo bộ quanh hồ Udon thoải mái mát mẻ. Chán đi bộ thì mướn xe đạp đạp thong dong, xe đạp ở Udon cho mướn khá nhiều và đường sá vắng nên đi lại dễ.



Chợ đêm Udon Thani lên đèn. 
Udon có shopping mall Central bán hàng hoá cũng không khác gì Central ở Bangkok, cũng có tiệm Uniqlo và vô số các hiệu khác nhưng quy mô nho nhỏ trong mall. Phố Tây Udon cũng nho nhỏ với vài quán bar và khu uống bia ở Udon cũng riêng biệt tập trung vui lắm. Ở Udon cũng có rất nhiều quán cafe đẹp và cà phê pha rất ngon bảo đảm uống ngon không thèm cà phê sữa đá quê nhà luôn.

Đi chơi, tôi chẳng bao giờ nặng nhẹ phải đến nơi này chỗ nọ để cho bằng người này người khác, không buộc mình phải theo ai, phải đếm đong mình đi bao nhiêu đất nước vùng trời mà đơn giản đi để thoả mãn bản thân mình... Có điều kiện thì đi xa xa, không điều kiện thì đi gần gần, theo tôi thì nơi nào cũng có thứ để cho mình trải nghiệm, thưởng ngoạn... Đâu cũng là đi chơi, biết được gì thì chia sẻ cho những người cùng sở thích với mình đi mà bớt nhọc công tìm kiếm. 

_Theo ngoisao_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------

